# Meinungsverschiedenheiten



## chromis (8. Nov. 2007)

Die beiden Burschen hatten wohl eine ernsthafte Unterhaltung


----------



## Conny (8. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Meinungsverschiedenheiten*

Hallo,

das ist aber ein süßes Bild. Aber was Du da siehst? Ich sehe, dass die


----------



## Hawk0210 (8. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Meinungsverschiedenheiten*

Huhu,

tolles Bild!!....1


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Meinungsverschiedenheiten*

Moin,

sehr schönes Bild, möchte ich auch mal machen. :beeten1 

Interessant wieder die Interpretationen.  

Die Romantiker (Frauens) denken gleich an küssen... 

Wir harten Männer stellen uns lieber der Realität:
Ich könnte mir eher vorstellen, daß einer von beiden krank ist und der andere erste Hilfe durchführt, so Mund zu Mund Beatmung ??   Es soll ja auch Doktorfische geben..

Vielleicht könnte es auch sein, daß einer dem anderen das Bier weggetrunken hat (um diese Zeit) ?? 

Ich glaub.. ich geh lieber ins Bett. Gute Nacht ... oder doch noch'n Bier ??


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Meinungsverschiedenheiten*

Achso machen die Fische das also, wusste ich nicht  

 


Uwe


----------



## sabine71 (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Meinungsverschiedenheiten*

Alles quatsch, ......

die haben beide einen Teil vom __ Regenwurm verschluckt und keiner will nachgeben 

Der Typische Futterneid .......


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Meinungsverschiedenheiten*

Also ein Doktorfisch kann keiner der Beiden sein .... dieser müsste doch ein rotes Kreuz auf der Stirn haben. oder ???

Und Küssen tun die wohl auch kaum ... denn sonst wären es ja "Küssende Guramis"


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Meinungsverschiedenheiten*

Hi Chromis,

also bei mir im großen Aquarium sind die Bubas auch schon seit Tagen mit dem Maulzerren beschäftigt. Die beiden Hyselecaras haben sich schon das ganze Maul zerrissen:crazy . Liegt wohl am Wetter:shock 

MfG Frank


----------



## chromis (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Meinungsverschiedenheiten*

Hi Frank,

Hypselecara, richtige Bullenklasse 
Welche denn, coryphaenoides oder temporalis?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (11. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Meinungsverschiedenheiten*

geiles Bild !!!


----------

